

Show HN: readTHERE: a tool to move hyperlinks quickly from one device to another - rix0r

Everyone is showing off their weekend projects, I thought I'd share my mid-week project. I hope this is appropriate.<p>It happens quite often that I'm reading some website on my phone while I'm on the go. Usually, it's some link I found browsing, starting at HN. When I then get to a spot where I have a PC or my iPad, I'd like to continue reading on the bigger screen, but finding that same URL again may not be trivial. Or alternatively, sometimes I want to take some page that I'm reading on my desktop computer with me to read while I'm underway.<p>There's not really a comfortable way to get the link to my other machine. I could mail the link to myself, or use some bookmark-synchronizing service, but that all seems rather heavy-handed for what should be a disposable "copy and paste" action. There's no way to conveniently do that right now, at least not that I'm aware of. I very much hope there isn't because otherwise my work would be wasted... :).<p>Enfin, to scratch my own itch, I created readTHERE. You add a single bookmarklet to all of your browsers. When you want to transfer a page to another machine, you simply activate the bookmarklet to copy the page you're viewing at that moment to some invisible centralized clipboard, and again on another machine to retrieve it.<p>I figure there's probably other people having the same issue, so I thought I'd share: feel free to use it (keeping the Privacy Disclaimer in mind -- that is to say, you have none). Also, if you have comments or suggestions, I'm always very interested in honest feedback (technical, conceptual or otherwise).<p>http://readthere.rix0r.nl/
======
ojilles
Excellent idea! I used to use Firefox Home for exactly this reason (just leave
the tab open on your desktop PC), but after moving to Chrome this doesn't work
anymore.

Will give yours a try!

